# Back cutting bit for MDF and veneer?



## Mahogany Man (Oct 25, 2008)

Hello all,
I am making some shaker style doors and drawers.
I am using 1/2" MDF that will have highly figured cheery veneer front and back.
I need to back cut the back side to fit into the groove of the stiles and rails.
The front will be uncut.
What bit is best to use?
Thanks,
john


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Undercutter Bit

MLCS Raised Panel Carbide Tipped Router Bits 2

==


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

A rabbeting bit will do just fine. Just set it to the height of the thickness that you want to remove.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

mgmine said:


> A rabbeting bit will do just fine. Just set it to the height of the thickness that you want to remove.


+1 on a rabbeting bit simple and fast.


----------



## Mahogany Man (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------

